
Required update to Pacman 5.0.1 before 23/04/2016 - Enindu
https://www.archlinux.org/news/required-update-to-pacman-501-before-2016-04-23/
======
tsomctl
Somewhat scary. I have several Linux virtual machines that I only use every
couple months (they're running Debian, though). If you don't upgrade in time,
is your system hosed? Or will Arch provide some way to upgrade to 5.0.1 after
that date?

~~~
imrehg
Besides VMs, there are also single board computers. Not sure if this
limitation also applies to ArchLinuxARM as well, so better find the ArchLinux
system images I have sitting around on SD Cards (used with RPi mostly) that I
haven't run recently (running them for different projects) and better upgrade
them.

